# Zu 'cool' fürs Üben neuer Sachen (hier: Manual) - peinlich?



## DonAndrej (22. September 2019)

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie weiß ich nicht, wohin das gehört...Deswegen neuer Thread (bitte verschieben, falls nötig).

Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und MTB-Anfänger und fleißig am Fahren. Bin fasziniert von Manuals. Ich spüre auch, dass das kein reiner Poser-Move ist und wie wichtig diese Technik auch in der Stadt sein kann (mehr fahre ich aus Zeitgründen und der Region Potsdam / Berlin kaum). Beherrschen tue ich diesen "Trick" bisher bis auf Drop-ähnliches VR-Heben quasi null´- also kompletter Anfänger.


Nun, hier fangen auch die Probleme an: Ich weiß, dass das eine sehr übungsintensive Technik ist, erwische mich jedoch immer wieder, dass ich nur übe, wenn keinerlei Menschen in der Nähe sind. Und schon habe ich trotz der freigeschaufelten halben bis ganzen Stunde fürs Biken nur einige Minuten das geübt, wofür ich eigentlich raus gegangen bin.

Neben der Angst hinzufliegen - die mich hemmt - ,weiß ich , dass da auch eine Angst von der Art "Unangenehm vor Leuten / bin keine 13 mehr / das wirkt doch komisch/ was sollen die denken etc pp." mitschwingt.

Allgemeine Fragen - muss nicht aufs Manualn bezogen sein:

Kennt ihr dieses Gefühl dieser Art von "Scham"? - Vielleicht sogar speziell, wenn ihr auch etwas später mit dem MTB angefangen habt?
Wie seid ihr seid ihr damit umgegangen, wie überwunden?
Gab irgendein "Klick-Erlebnis", ab welchem euch das einfach egal war?

Würde mich freuen, von euren Erfahren zu lesen.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. September 2019)

Du schreibst doch, du fährst MTB.
Da wo ich das mache, sind für gewöhnlich kaum Leute.

Und ja, ich bin da auch lieber ohne Publikum.
Es gibt ja wohl auch notfalls Seitenstrassen, die nicht so stark frequentiert sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. September 2019)

Ja, kenne ich.
Ich bin beim Üben auch lieber alleine.
Kann ich mich auch besser konzentrieren.


----------



## scratch_a (22. September 2019)

Vielleicht hilft auch, sich Leute zu suchen mit denen man das gemeinsam üben kann. So hat man zwar "Zuschauer", aber man weiß, dass man sich gegenseitig helfen will und nicht dumm anlabern. 
Ist man selber zu mehreren, fühlt man sich auch nicht anderen gegenüber so "ausgeliefert".

Viele fühlen sich unter Beobachtung (auch wenn es "eigene" Leute sind) nicht wohl, aber das kann man lernen. Das hilft dann auch, wenn man dann aufm Trail auf Fremde trifft, die einem evtl. an Schlüsselstellen zusehen.


----------



## Xyz79 (22. September 2019)

Meine ersten manual Übungen hab ich in nem Industriegebiet gemacht. Wenn die Jungs gerade Pause hatten hab ich auch gemerkt das die sich gefragt haben was das mal werden soll. Man gewöhnt sich dran. Irgendwann kratzt es einen nicht mehr wenn man Zuschauer hat. Auch ich kann mich besser konzentrieren wenn es keine „Zeugen“ gibt. 
Ist auch nach 8 Monaten manual noch so. Wird aber immer besser. Und später können Zuschauer ja ganz nett sein.
Auf der Landstraße bekomm ich öfter mal nen  Vom Gegenverkehr. Genauso oft allerdings den Scheibenwischer gezeigt.
Blöd sind nur immer die die empört Hupen. Das stört die konzentration. 
Also immer weiter machen und drauf kacken wenn andere einen für bekloppt halten.


----------



## Axel_Foley (23. September 2019)

_Ich hatte dieses Gefühl anfangs auch etwas. Ich fahre/übe zwar hauptsächlich außerhalb der Stadt, aber dennoch sind auf den Wegen immer recht viele Leute unterwegs. Irgendwann dachte ich mir aber: 'Interessiert mich n Sch*** was die alle denken mögen'. 
Manchmal bekommt man etwas merkwürdige Blicke, aber ich bin während des Wheelie- und oder Manualfahrens meist zu konzentriert um mir Gesichter anzusehen. 
Außerdem hatte ich schon sehr häufig den Fall, dass die Leute an mir vorbei fuhren und meinten: 'Respekt! Das würde ich auch gern können' (erst gestern wieder passiert). Oder man bekommt wenigstens ein respektvolles Kopfnicken oder man fährt an komplett fassungslosen Kindern vorbei.
Also mach dir keinen Kopf was die anderen denken, die sind meist nur neidisch._


----------



## write-only (23. September 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft auch, sich Leute zu suchen mit denen man das gemeinsam üben kann. So hat man zwar "Zuschauer", aber man weiß, dass man sich gegenseitig helfen will und nicht dumm anlabern.
> Ist man selber zu mehreren, fühlt man sich auch nicht anderen gegenüber so "ausgeliefert".
> 
> Viele fühlen sich unter Beobachtung (auch wenn es "eigene" Leute sind) nicht wohl, aber das kann man lernen. Das hilft dann auch, wenn man dann aufm Trail auf Fremde trifft, die einem evtl. an Schlüsselstellen zusehen.


Und am besten Leute die noch weniger können als man selbst, auch wenn mir das manchmal schwerfällt


----------



## DonAndrej (23. September 2019)

Erstmal schön, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.  
Ich habe jetzt einige Abschnitte bei mir um die Ecke gefunden, die weitgehend menschenleer sind. Manchmal kommt vereinzelt jemand, was zuerst hemmend ist/war, mittlerweile aber schon weniger stört. Ich gewöhne mich damit langsam an Zuschauer - und ja, es wird zunehmend "egaler".

Seltsamerweise kommt diese Scham fast nur beim Üben von Manuals. Bei Treppen und kleineren Drops (höhere Bordsteinkanten z.B.) ists iwie wurscht.

Ich persönlich finde nicht, dass man sich schlechtere Fahrer suchen sollte. Mir macht es in anderen Bereichen (z.B. Kicker, Darts, Fussball, Zocken etc.) immer am meisten Spaß, wenn alle gleichauf sind oder ich etwas schlechter bin. Dann bin ich nicht eingeschüchtert und habe noch den Glauben, denjenigen noch packen zu können - Lerne damit auch am meisten. 

Vom Respekt-Kriegen bin ich noch weit entfernt, übe die Sachen auch nicht aus diesem Grund, sondern weil ich mich auf dem Bike wieder fühle, wie damals mit 13. Ein wenig lächerlich fühlt man sich schon...Der Drang den einen etwas schwereren Spot zu schaffen, als das was man sonst ohne Probleme hinbekommt, ist doch noch größer. ^^ 

PS: Nach 1,5h Stunden Manual-Üben nach der Arbeit fühlt man sich am nächsten Morgen leider nicht mehr wie 13.


----------



## Axel_Foley (23. September 2019)

Wahrscheinlich bist du der Technik bei den Drops und Treppen auch eher mächtig als der des Manuals und es kommt daher. Und beim Manual kann man sich eben auch recht schön vom Bike manövrieren, wenn es dumm zugeht (ich kann ihn übrigens auch eher mäßig, damals mit dem BMX wars aufgrund des kürzeren Radstandes einfacher).
Ich mache das Ganze auch nicht wegen des Respekts anderer, das ist ein netter Neben- bzw. Motivationseffekt. Mir geht es um Spaß, Kontrolle, Ehrgeiz, Fitness, Bikegefühl und die Übertragung des Ganzen auf Trails.


----------



## DocB (30. September 2019)

Was soll ich denn sagen - bin fast 50 und hab' auch oft Publikum. Und ja, das ist mir unangenehm...


----------



## DonAndrej (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe jetzt auch am eigenen Leibe gemerkt, dass es auch auf den Ort ankommt, wie verwundert/genervt Leute gucken - und entsprechend, wie unangenehm es einen selbst ist.

Meine erste Erfahrungen sind: Wenn man iwo übt, wo es jmd oder etwas anderes gefährden könnte (Straße, Fußgängerwege, aber auch eng beparkte kleine Straßen etc), reagieren die Leute auf das Üben seltsam, und es ist unangenehmer. Wenn man stattdessen iwo abgelegen übt und dann Leute vorbeikommen, machen sie sich meist nix draus und man ist selbst auch entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich kenn das auch sehr gut! Wenn ich auf meinem Hometrail fahre und es weichen mir Wanderer oder Spaziergänger aus, fühle ich mich automatisch beobachtet und werde dann beim Fahren oftmals verkrampfter. Man ist ja beim Trailfahren in seiner eigenen Welt in Punkto Konzentration und Sicht. Hab vor kurzem einen ziemlichen Schrecken bekommen, als ich einen schwierigen, engen Singletrail gefahren bin und auf einmal aus dem Nichts vor mir ein Pärchen stand, das mir dann bei der letzten Kurve zugeschaut hat. Hab nur gedacht: "Bitte blamiere dich jetzt nicht". Gott sei Dank ist mir alles gut aufgegangen. Beim Skateboardfahren gingen manchmal die schwierigsten Tricks über viele Stufen mit Zuschauer am besten. Das war an dem Tag beim Trail auch so. Es ist halt immer unterschiedlich, was dann auch wieder seinen Reiz hat.

Diese Thematik des Beobachtetwerdens kenn ich nur zur gut von meiner Vergangenheit als Skateboardfahrer. Das Schlimmste waren die Contests, wo man dann vor zig. Zuschauern einen Run fahren hat müssen und Tricks, die normalerweise leicht von der Hand gingen, plötzlich ziemlich schwer wurden! Beim Üben brauchst du dich nicht schämen, dass man auch mal stürzt. Das gehört dazu. Protektoren an und es tut gleich nimmer so weh!
Natürlich ist ein abgelegener Platz zum Üben besser, da man sich viel mehr auf seine Moves konzentrieren kann.  Möchte über den Winter in der TG oder auf irgendwelchen überdachten Plätzen in der Umgebung den Wheelie üben und bin gespannt, wie es mir geht. Am besten wär es am Anfang in der Wiese auf Grund des weichen Untergrunds.
Es hängt aber immer davon ab, ob man in seine Fähigkeiten vertraut. Es gibt auch Tage, da ist man so cool, dass alles easy von der Hand geht und Tage da geht gar nix.  That`s life! Ab und zu ist weniger denken, auch ich analysiere alles und jenes, manchmal mehr!


----------



## clowz (3. Oktober 2019)

jo ist denk ich normal, einerseits hat man halt bei fortgeschrittenen alter eh schon nicht mehr sooo einen ausgeprägten drang irgendwas zu üben, andererseits glaubt man immer wenn man denn mal übt dass alle auf einen schauen. 
denke in wahrheit interessierts die wenigsten was du da machst solang du sie nicht mit deinen tun einschränkst (in der großstadt), 


bei mir im dorf, ists n bissl anders, aber eigentich besser üben als nachher evt mit gips rumlaufen.

das einzige was ich atm wirklich üb ist halt gleichgewicht und manchmal n bissl so manual impulse wobei da nicht wirklich was geht. 
obs meine nachbarn wirklich kümmert kann ich nicht sagen, evt denkt sich der eine oder andre "spielt er noch immer mitn rad rum, soll lieber was arbeiten" aber gut ist halt so.

lustige episode zur wahrnehmung "alter" biker

hatte letztes jahr einen kahnbeinbruch, und das ganze leider kurz vor den geplanten junggesellenabschied eines kollegen auf malle, fliegen dort also hin, und ich halt mit gips + bissl verbände an andren scheuerstellen. 
wir sind grad mal 2 std auf der insel, gehn in den megapark und werden dort an einen tisch zugewiesen wo halt ~4 mädels um die 20 rumstehn (wir so um die 40) erste frage was ich denn gemacht hätte (an einen kollegen), als ihr dann erklärt wurde dass mir das beim mtbn passiert ist war die gegenfrage "mtbn ? warum das denn? der ist bist doch schon alt ~~" fand das war wirklich super lustig


----------



## Helselot (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde Biken hat gar nix mit dem alter zu tun. Ich bin echt sehr froh, dass ich einen Sport gefunden habe, den ich hoffentlich noch lange
unabhängig vom Alter ausüben kann!Ein bissal spielen braucht jeder zum Abschalten in unserer hektischen Zeit!

Zum Thema Kahnbeinbruch: Ich "Spezialist" habe mir in meiner Skateboardhistorie zwei Mal die Hand gebrochen und einmal war das Kahnbein dran. Leider habe ich durch meine Naivität dem Krankenhaus keinen Besuch abgestattet und die Schmerzen so ausgehalten. Vor 3 Jahren bin ich mit 30 wieder auf die Hand gefallen und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich eine beginnende Pseudoathrose habe. Das heißt, dass der Knochen nur alibimäßig zusammengewachsen ist und die Blutversorgung nicht mehr richtig gegeben war. Also musste ich mich einer schweren 7h OP mit Knochen und Gefäßtransplantation unterziehen. Danach 3 Monate Schiene und 6 Monate Physio. War eine heftige, aber lehrreiche Zeit und hat mir gezeigt, dass der Besuch beim Arzt oder Krankenhaus eigentlich immer die bessere Wahl ist! Gott sei dank hält die operierte Hand nach 3 Jahren das Biken gut aus. Dehnübungen kann ich aber jeden, der sowas mal hatte sehr empfehlen! Aber das wissen sicher eh die meisten.


----------



## --- (3. Oktober 2019)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Kennt ihr dieses Gefühl dieser Art von "Scham"?


Ja. Problem das ich dabei habe ist das ich dann auch einfach nicht so locker bin und dann schon allein deswegen nix funktioniert.



DonAndrej schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr seid ihr damit umgegangen, wie überwunden?


Einfach da "üben" wo man ungestört und allein ist. (Waldwege etc.). Da kommt am Vormittag vielleicht mal ein einzelner Jogger vorbei, oder so.


----------



## DonAndrej (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich mache gerade das genaue Gegenteil, @Oberschalthebel (zu deinem zweiten Punkt) und setze mich immer ein Stückchen mehr bewusst Zuschauern aus - oder besser gesagt, ich lasse den einen Versuch bewusst nicht aus wenn jmd kommt.

Ich denke nämlich, wie bei allen Sachen, Gewöhnung lässt dich lockerer werden. Wenn man sich den Blicken aussetzt (immer ein Stückchen mehr aus der Komfortzone), werden sie normal und was normal ist, stört einen nicht mehr.


----------



## Xyz79 (3. Oktober 2019)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Ich mache gerade das genaue Gegenteil, @Oberschalthebel (zu deinem zweiten Punkt) und setze mich immer ein Stückchen mehr bewusst Zuschauern aus - oder besser gesagt, ich lasse den einen Versuch bewusst nicht aus wenn jmd kommt.
> 
> Ich denke nämlich, wie bei allen Sachen, Gewöhnung lässt dich lockerer werden. Wenn man sich den Blicken aussetzt (immer ein Stückchen mehr aus der Komfortzone), werden sie normal und was normal ist, stört einen nicht mehr.


Ist so! Hilft einem letztendlich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (27. Oktober 2019)

"Meistens bereut man auf dem Sterbebett die Dummheiten, die man nicht gemacht hat".

Ein Satz der mir ausnehmend gut gefällt. Ich staune, dass es dem TE peinlich ist, etwas auszuprobieren. Die persönliche Freiheit hört dort auf, wo sie die Freiheit des Nächsten tangiert - auch so ein Spruch, den wir uns zu Herzen nehmen müssen! Wer zum Teufel hat mir zu sagen, was mir gefällt und was ich zu tun habe?? Solange ich den Nächsten nicht beeinträchtige, muss es sch...segal sein, was der andere denkt. Muss es, und wenn man es noch nicht kann, muss man es lernen. Das Leben ist zu kurz für falsche Rücksichtnahme.

Ich habe hier im Forum kürzlich erwähnt, dass ich positiv über die naturgemäss eher jüngere Klientel in den Bikeparks und Pumptracks überrascht bin. Ich hatte bisher absolut NIE das Gefühl, dass sowohl offen wie auch hinter meinem Rücken getuschelt wurde. Und ich werde im Januar doch auch schon 61 Jahre alt. Gewöhnungsbedürftig finde ich, wenn Leute in meinem Alter den Berufsjugendlichen markieren. Diese nicht authentischen Rollenspiele wirken dann schon manchmal peinlich. Nur auch das kann mir letztlich egal sein, solange ich fahren kann wie ich will. Ich kann ja diesen Personen aus dem Weg gehen.

Letztlich ist noch zu sagen, dass die Leute, die glauben lachen zu müssen, diejenigen sind, die keinen Plan haben - und diese kann ich lockerst ignorieren. In der Quartierstrasse mag das vielleicht zutreffen, dass einer hinter vorgehaltener Hand kichert. Im Bikepark eher weniger. Dort weiss jeder aus eigener Erfahrung wie sich gewisse Dinge im Anfangsstadium anfühlen. Das ist wie damals als ich mich am Saxophon versucht habe. Keiner, der selber ein Instrument spielte, glaubte blöd lachen zu müssen. Das waren die anderen - und die muss man ausblenden.


----------



## Helselot (27. Oktober 2019)

Echt gut geschrieben! Respekt!


----------



## Flaschenmann (28. Oktober 2019)

Fazit: Knapp 20 Jahre älter werden, dann ist es Dir egal was Andere denken ;-)


----------



## JensDey (28. Oktober 2019)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Allgemeine Fragen - muss nicht aufs Manualn bezogen sein:
> 
> Kennt ihr dieses Gefühl dieser Art von "Scham"? - Vielleicht sogar speziell, wenn ihr auch etwas später mit dem MTB angefangen habt?
> Wie seid ihr seid ihr damit umgegangen, wie überwunden?
> Gab irgendein "Klick-Erlebnis", ab welchem euch das einfach egal war?



Ja, kenne ich. Sollte nicht so sein (siehe @Sespri ), ist aber so.
Gerade, wenn ich hier im Skatepark an meiner Flugkurve arbeite und ich weiss, dass die noch echt Kacke ist, bin ich lieber alleine. Bisher habe ich mich dann meist Richtung Dirttrack verzogen, da ist niemand.

Danke. Ab jetzt werde ich mich im Gefühl, dass ich nicht alleine bin mit meinen negativen Gefühlen und der Ansprache von @Sespri einfach der Situation stellen und  mich ungehemmt "blamieren".


----------



## Helselot (28. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt halt leider sehr viele Leute, die nichts mit der Materie zu tun haben und dann einfach blöd schauen und reden. Das nervt am meisten. Für mich ist es genauso. Ich über lieber wo, wo ich alleine bin. 
Beim Skateboard Fahren wars genauso. Du kommt in irgendeinen unbekannten Skatepark. Dort kennt dich keiner. Jeder glaubt du bist ein Poser. Und dann legt man los und macht einige gute Tricks und auf einmal ist der Respekt da. Das kann es doch auch nicht sein. Es soll doch einfach nur jeder mit jeden Spaß haben. 
Im Skatepark üben klingt ganz gut. Werde ich auch mal probieren.  Hab einen in der Nähe, wo wir früher auch immer gefahren sind. Da ist nie jemand! Gestern war sicher der letzte Tag auf den Hometrails, bevor das grausige Winterwetter los geht.  Da muss man sich bis zum ersten Schnee noch was einfallen lassen, damit man noch irgendwie biken kann. Der Wheelie steht ja auch noch auf dem Programm. Bin gespannt wie es mir damit geht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. Oktober 2019)

Such Dir Leute etwa gleichen Alters.
Ich habe nach 20 Jahren Pause Mitte 40 wieder mit dem Skateboard weitergemacht. Meist Pool. DA ist wirklich Ego-Tuning angesagt bishin zu einem Selbstwertgefuehl eines Zaphod Beeblebrox wenn die Vaterspacken mit ihren ScooterKids die Bahn belagern und meinen den Pool zum Roller fahren nutzen zu dürfen.
Oder ueberhaupt die vernichtenden Blicke der ausgetraeumten Ladies die einen am liebsten zu Gesellschaftswohle verhaften lassen wollen.

Echt, such Dir Leute mit denen Du klar kommst und uebt gemeinsam.


----------



## Helselot (28. Oktober 2019)

Da man bei uns im Salzburger Raum auf sehr viele Biker trifft, die nicht mal grüßen können und einfach nur cool sind wird's schwierig. Es gibt aber Gott sei Dank auch nette Leute. Ein paar Bikespezln habe ich eh. Die sind aber alle, wie ich, auf Grund von Family und Job sehr eingespannt. Sodass ich den Großteil der Zeit alleine mit dem Bike unterwegs bin.
Ich würde auch sehr gerne noch ein bissal Skateboard fahren. Leider ist es auf Grund meiner lädierten Sprunggelenke nicht mehr möglich. Pool oder Mini Ramp fahren oder einfach nur herumcruisen ist natürlich noch drin. Hab auch ein Cruiserboard mit breiten Trucks und großen Wheels. Das macht schon Spaß. Aber ich konzentriere mich trotzdem aufs Biken, da mir das nun viel mehr Spass macht und ich die Natur als Ausgleich sehr liebe. Street fahren mit dem Bike ist auch sehr lustig.   Da kann man den Blick für Spots, den man beim Skaten hatte, weiterverwenden.  Was am Biken so geil ist, ist dass man nicht, wie beim Skaten vom Untergrund abhängig ist und einfach überall fahren kann.


----------



## Helselot (28. Oktober 2019)

@Dirty-old-man: Geiles Pic!


----------



## Axel_Foley (1. November 2019)

Nun möchte ich doch mal noch kurz meine überragende Freude mit euch teilen. Seit nun ein paar Wochen übe ich mich im Manual und habe mir heute eine sagen wir nicht ganz exakt abgemessene 50 Meter Strecke markiert und drauf los gemanualt. Mal waren es 10 Meter, mal haben nur 5 Meter gefehlt und die anderen Male irgendwas dazwischen. Kurz vor dem Punkt: 'Ach leck mich doch' hat es dann geklappt - und besser noch - weit übers Ziel hinaus geschossen (geschätzt 50 +15 Meter) . Ach ja und den Leuten auf dem Weg war eine leichte Fassungslosigkeit ins Gesicht geschrieben.
In diesem Sinne, Grüße vom ERZer aus MUC


----------



## Harry. (2. November 2019)

Ich habe Applaus von einer Schulklasse für einen Manual bekommen. 
Das ist dann schon fast wieder peinlich, weil sie denken ich pose extra wegen ihnen. Dabei sind die an meiner Übungsstrecke entlang und nicht umgekehrt. Lässt mich aber auch kalt bzw. ist doch ganz nett!
Der Manual -bergab- klappt nur ab und zu länger. Der Wheely (bergauf) sieht dann schon souveräner aus. 
Weil die meisten Zuschauer nicht zwischen Manual und Wheely unterscheiden können - und überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben um wieviel schwerer der Manual ist - darf man sich natürlich nicht zu viele Lorbeeren für einen schlechten Manual erhoffen.
Auf so Befindlichkeiten wie - "ist mir das jetzt peinlich?" - kann ich keine Rücksicht nehmen. Mit Ende 50 läuft einem so langsam die Zeit davon, all die Dinge zu lernen die auf der ToDo Liste stehen. Und der Manual steht ganz weit oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (4. November 2019)

Wir sind _alle_ Idioten und Anfänger. In _fast allen_ Sportarten! Das muss man sich immer klar machen.


----------



## JensDey (4. November 2019)

Sie macht das doch sehr gut, 2x knapp.


----------



## Ovibos (5. November 2019)

Wenn's so ist, dann brauchen Jogi und Martina ja bloß diese Kandidat(inn)en abzutelefonieren, um ihre Stürmerprobleme in den Griff zu kriegen 

Die anderen vier Versuche von Frau Graf hättest du nicht nicht sehen wollen  Manch einer wird wohl den ganzen Auftritt zum fremdschämen finden. Ich übrigens ausdrücklich nicht. Das Wort gab's damals - glaube ich - auch noch gar nicht. Aber ihr selbst ist das ja auch sichtlich ein wenig peinlich.

Auch darum ging's: Dass jemand, der vor Rekord-TV-Kulissen und in Centre-Court-Hexenkesseln über Jahre hinweg absolute Weltklasseleistungen bringt auf einmal eine klitzekleine schüchterne Person werden kann, wenn die Disziplin gewechselt wird _und_ jemand zuguckt.

Vielleicht hilft's dem TE. Mir hilft diese Erkenntnis. Auch wenn ich _bestimmt nicht_ vor jedem kläglichen Bunny-Gehoppse an Steffi Grafs fragwürdige Fußballkünste denke  Lenkt bloß ab ...

Ich bring' den Spruch "Hast du schon mal Steffi Graf an der Torwand gesehen?" allerdings ab und zu, wenn mir jemand "Ich kann' das nicht! Ich lern' das nie! Das ist mir voll peinlich!" o.ä. sagt. Fehlleistungen sind halt völlig normal wenn man ungefestigte oder komplett neue Bewegungen ausführt. Das gehört sogar zum Lernen _zwingend _dazu! Und das sollte einem eben nicht peinlich sein.


----------



## Black-Under (7. November 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sie macht das doch sehr gut, 2x knapp.


Vor allem Barfuß und mit Röckchen, da möchte ich mal einen Fußballprofi sehen. Zumal auch Fußballer sich schon an der Torwand oft blamiert haben.


----------



## Ovibos (7. November 2019)

Auf Seite 8.

Und die meisten Fußballprofis möchte ich *nicht* im Röckchen sehen


----------



## JensDey (7. November 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Vor allem Barfuß und mit Röckchen, da möchte ich mal einen Fußballprofi sehen. Zumal auch Fußballer sich schon an der Torwand oft blamiert haben.


Z.B. ich. Ich hätte es mit Kamera definitv mit Röckchen als Ablenkung versucht.


----------



## Ovibos (7. November 2019)

Touché 

Schlussfolgerung: Immer im Röckchen auf's Bike, wenn man schwierige Moves übt, damit das zahlreiche Publikum abgelenkt wird, und einem der komplett gecrashte Manual nicht peinlich zu sein braucht


----------



## Knuspel (19. November 2019)

Ich übe auch gerne mal auf einem Parkplatz hier am Wald. Die meisten Leute gucken tatsächlich eher neuguerig. Dass jemand blöd guckt ist selten und mir dann auch egal.

Von daher ist deine Sorge eher ein selbstgemachtes Problem denke ich.


----------



## DonAndrej (19. November 2019)

@Knuspel Alle Probleme sind selbstgemacht.   

Wie dem auch sei, das unsichere Gefühl hatte sich in letzter Zeit gelegt gehabt. 

Leider sitze ich seit 2 Wochen nun einen Gichtanfall nach 1h Üben in neuen, etwas zu engen Schuhen aus... Ich hoffe, das wird dann bald vor der richtigen Kälte wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (25. November 2019)

Wenn ich den Manual übe, bin ich meist ziemlich alleine. Aber auch beim Warten auf die Kumpels zur Sonntagsrunde wird meist etwas geübt.
Durch die Konzentration würde ich etwaige Blicke gar nicht mitbekommen.
Und wenn, wen juckt's?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. November 2019)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Und wenn, wen juckt's?


Das! Ich übe Manual jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Trail fahre oder davon komme. Da sind pro Ausritt mind. 15min. drin. Das hilft schon. Schauen die Leute? Ja. Ist mir aber egal. Viel schlimmer finde ich die Kiddies, die mit ihren Bluetooth Lautsprechern und irgendsolchem Schmuddelrap durch die Straßen plärren. Die sollten mal Scham haben...


----------



## WWWWW (2. Dezember 2019)

Üben ist nicht peinlich, bleib hart und dran! Dann kommt der Erfolg. Klar denkt man selber mann was macht man da wieder aber wenn du es schaffst lohnt es sich immer  Wo kommen wir hin, wenn lernen peinlich wird? Think out of the box!


----------



## zonkams (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann das Gefühl nur allzu gut verstehen. Ich finde, es hat auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Alter zu tun und kann eigentlich auf jede Sportart übertragen werden. So mit 16 Jahren hat mich mein Vater zum ersten mal ins Fitnessstudio geschleppt. Ich habe mich fürchterlich geschämt zwischen all den muskelbepackten Pumpern mein Training durchzuziehen. War damals ein schlaksiger Kerl, der nicht mal einen Klimmzug geschafft hat. Bin aber dabei geblieben und mittlerweile trainiere ich im Sommer gerne mal oberkörperfrei auf dem Trimmdichpfad  Hätte ich damals den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt: wer weiß, wie es mir jetzt gehen würde. Sport ist mittlerweile mein halbes Leben! Habe auch erst vor kurzem damit angefangen ein paar MTB-Tricks zu üben und bin in deinem Alter. Ich mache das meistens auf einem Schulhof in der Nähe. Ab und zu kommen Spaziergänger vorbei, aber mittlerweile juckt mich das nicht mehr und es wird auch fleißig auf dem Weg zur Arbeit der Wheelie geübt  Am Anfang kostet es sicherlich Überwindung, aber ich versichere Dir, dass Dir die Blicke irgendwann piepegal sind


----------



## Ovibos (3. Dezember 2019)

zonkams schrieb:


> (....) Habe auch erst vor kurzem damit angefangen ein paar MTB-Tricks zu üben und bin in deinem Alter. Ich mache das meistens auf einem Schulhof in der Nähe. (....)



... ich hingegen habe das Forum und die Wege einer großen Seniorenwohneinrichtung für diesen Zweck entdeckt 
Da relativiert sich Einiges. Und die seltenen und wenigen Zuschauer sind selbst bei einem billigen Drop von der Treppe eher dankbar denn alles Andere


----------



## amjay2019 (13. Dezember 2019)

Die Frage die man sich stellen muß ist ob man zur Angeberfraktion gehört und den Manual dann natürlich auch braucht um später dann
" Vorstellungen" zu geben.
Wenn dem so ist , muß man halt erst mal peinliche Erlebnisse akzeptieren um später der " King " zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (14. Dezember 2019)

Unabhängig von "schau her ich bin es und kann es" haben sowohl "Manual" und auch "Wheelie" ihren Sinn!
Ein wenig "Eisdielenposing" als Motivation schadet nicht, sollte aber nicht der Hauptantrieb sein.
Wer den Wheelie beherrscht, kann steil bergauf sein komplettes Gewicht auf das Hinterrad bringen und hat kein Problem wenn das Vorderrad sehr leicht wird oder sogar den Kontakt zum Boden verliert. 
Der Manual ist die Vorstufe von weiterer Fahrtechnik (z.B. Bunnyhop).


----------



## amjay2019 (14. Dezember 2019)

Am meisten Sinn hat immer noch...... treten


----------



## Harry. (14. Dezember 2019)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Am meisten Sinn hat immer noch...... treten


Vielleicht am meisten Sinn   ...…….   aber nicht immer!


----------



## scratch_a (14. Dezember 2019)

Verstehe den Zusammenhang so eh nicht. Was macht es beim Üben für einen Unterschied, ob einer zum späteren "posen" übt oder um die Fahrtechnik praktisch während einer Tour anwenden will? Die Zuschauer werden den Unterschied nicht merken und wird ihnen auch egal sein.

Die meisten wollen und können aber nur "treten" (bzw. jetzt immer mehr vom E-Bike fahren lassen ), das stimmt. Aber für diesen Teil ist dieser Thread wohl auch nicht gedacht und spätestens wenn sie die Schotterstraßen verlassen, sieht man mehr oder weniger stark die fehlende Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Harry. (14. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man den Manual kann (oder zumindest sich beim Üben nicht in Gefahr bringt), dann hat man soviel mehr Spaß am Höhenmetervernichten wenn kein Trail sondern nur Forststraße oder Asphalt da ist.


----------



## WWWWW (15. Dezember 2019)

Für mich ist der Zusammenhang relativ leicht:
Raus aus der Komfortzone hinein in die Lernzone um den Wohlfühlbereich in schwierigen Situationen zu erweitern. So kann man spielerisch auch bei jeder Auffahrt sein Fahtechnikkönnen steigern  Auch treten gehört dazu, eine Wissenschaft für sich.


----------

